# Wild Turkey American Honey



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

This one is a winner in my opinion. Have any of you tried this. I'll post a review in the next day or two.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

...Quite a ways back, and it wasn't my cup of tea... although (and I didn't set out to make a pun), maybe it would be good in a cup of tea or some sort of hottie. 

Anyway, I haven't heard anything to suggest otherwise, but I'm not sure that the current is exactly what I tasted back when it first really made its splash.


----------



## AirplaneSpin (Apr 7, 2008)

A few months back I met up with a few friends at the Brother Jimmy's on the UWS, and they were doing an American Honey promo night. 

They had reps (read: good looking women) dressed up as cowgirls, daisy dukes and all, serving free shots and handing out t-shirts. I had three or four before they left - more so because they were free, I was poor, and New York is expensive.

I remember it being really sweet, but going down easy, tasting like someone dropped a honeycomb in a barrell of Jack Daniels.


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

I was tempted to buy this one, but picked up a bottle of makers mark instead. Maybe next time.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

AirplaneSpin said:


> I remember it being really sweet, but going down easy, tasting like someone dropped a honeycomb in a barrell of Jack Daniels.


This is a good description. And if that is what you're up for, it is a good product to put in the cupboard. I hope I didn't _diss_ it above!

I'm not a large cocktail consumer. But I do generally put together my own ingredients from fresh components of the best / freshest quality I can find, when having flavored / infused spirits or making cocktails.

While I haven't specifically set out to this task (least not yet), based on taste, my guess is that I could produce my own glass (or larger) of honey influenced Wild Turkery, bourbon or American Whiskey that would suit my taste even more as a final product. I use as a reference, the results we achieved against WT's "Sherried" bourbon product - making our own using simple WT101 with a splinter of a decent sherry added.


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

I've tried it, but found it too sweet for my blood.


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow this is sweeter than I remember but it's really good. I took it half and half with some Jack and it really goes down smooth.


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

A friend of mine brougth this on a canadian bush fishing trip. Half way through the week we ran out!!!! We would have paid a bush pilot to drop us some more!!!

When we got back out we told the pilot and he said he would have done it if he had known in advance. Our loss, next time we will know.


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

u


----------

